

Show HN: Twitch Plays Pokemon ASCII Edition - mumphster
http://pokemon.boner.io/

======
holyjaw
This is fantastic! How long did it take to put together? (also... ya, might
want to move to a different domain).

~~~
mumphster
about 2 days of hacking and lots of irc chatting

------
prezjordan
Cool project, unfortunate domain name.

~~~
mumphster
its pronounced like the last name of the famous drummer of led zeppelin, not
the male body part. its my dogs name :)

~~~
sehr
Considering we're all still arguing the 'jiff' vs 'gif' battle, I'm not so
sure pronunciation is the internet's strong suit.

~~~
krapp
There's no argument. 'jiff' is simply incorrect. Regardless of what the person
who invented the format says.

~~~
sehr
My point exactly.

